# Buying an Ariens from a Non-Servicing Dealer? Read this



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
A little back story: I bought a 2014 Deluxe 28 from Home Depot 2 months ago as it was $200 cheaper than my only local dealer (they ran out of stock so they were buying from other dealers and passing the higher price on) for the same blower (model 921030). 

Fast forward to this past weekend where the engine would run for about 5 minutes then die; restart with full choke, run for 5 minutes die; rinse and repeat. I call Ariens to see if there was anything special to do to fix this under warranty: nope call your local dealer. OK, called the local dealer and they said just bring it in anytime we don't have appointments. I get there, explain what is happening and they ask if I bought it from them. I said no. The dealer then said there is a $30 "registration fee" that they must charge me because I did not buy it from them. I paid the fee after a few questions in disbelief just so that I could get my blower in and be worked on and thought I would straighten this out later.

Today, I contacted Ariens support about the fee. In a nutshell, they told me their dealers are independent and can do what they please as Ariens cannot tell them how to run their business.

I am furious but wanted to warn everyone who is considering buying an Ariens from a dealer that DOES NOT SERVICE them, to check and see if their local dealer has any charges of its own. You may never need to bring your snowblower there, but in the case that you do, its better to know ahead to time than being surprised.

Jay

P.S. if you have any ideas of how to get Ariens to understand that they have a little control over their Authorized dealers, I am all ears.

**Edited to not single out Home Depot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That sucks.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree, it sucks. However, you're free not to pay it either and take your business elsewhere. 

Think of it this way, you're still up $170.00 and free to take it to another dealer the next time.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

That's kind of makes sense now? Home Depot offered me the chance to fix under warranty all the snow blowers I can handle last week. Looked like they had at least three brand names on display. Dealers here must be doing the same.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

If you purchase your Ariens from homedepot.com via telephone (NOT from a Home Depot store), it can be shipped to a dealer for assembly, delivery to you and they demo operation. No extra charge. BUT confirm with Ariens that you are in an area where their "White Glove Service" is available. Don't ask HD, they don't know.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well folks I can tell you first hand buying from the authorized dealer may not provide the best service. The $30 is cheep if the service a good, as in they know what they are doing and use experienced Ariens trained people. But, that is not always the case. 

I always chuckle when a company professes they have no control over their vendors. If I had purchased my machine at Home Depot and my dealer told me I had to pay a fee to get warranty service I would throw the problem back in Ariens lap. I would tell them to honor the warranty and pay the fee since they have no control over the dealer. After all there is no disclaimer from Ariens that some dealers might impose a fee for warranty service if they bought the machine elsewhere. Furthermore if I could not get the service resolved through Ariens (It is their warranty) I would get on the horn to my credit card company and let them handle the whole thing. 

Oh yeah, I'd have a big problem over something like that.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Just my own experience here...I purchased from Home Depot online, which resulted in the blower actually being delivered by my closest Arien's authorized dealer. First blower arrived with multiple issues, shredded belt, bent housing frame, and misaligned pulleys that had now way to be adjusted. My dealer offered to come and pick up the machine and perform any necessary repairs, completely free of charge considering it was still under manufacturer's warranty.

I can understand that Arien's can't tell an individual dealer "how to run their business", but I don't see how they can allow any authorized service center charge a fee to make a repair under warranty. Would they have waived this fee if you had registered the machine online with Ariens?


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

I did register my blower online with Ariens right after I bought it. Not sure what good that does when I had to re-register with a dealer

I am not ready to give up and is an act of principle more than the money. I was actually stunned that Ariens would allow dealers to charge fees as well and even more stunned of some of the responses I received from Ariens in my chat with them. I will keep you posted as to what happens


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

jenebo said:


> I did register my blower online with Ariens right after I bought it. Not sure what good that does when I had to re-register with a dealer
> 
> I am not ready to give up and is an act of principle more than the money. I was actually stunned that Ariens would allow dealers to charge fees as well and even more stunned of some of the responses I received from Ariens in my chat with them. I will keep you posted as to what happens


IMO, the fact you registered it with Ariens online makes the dealers fee to register again totally bogus.
To those who say no big deal you got charged the fee because you didn't buy it there, here's a ? for you. If the new vehicle you just bought needs warranty work done & you brought it to a dealer you didn't buy from, would you be OK with the dealer charging you a fee because you didn't buy from him? I'm pretty sure you'd be singing a different tune then. So why is this any different? Warranty work should be done at any authorized Ariens dealer w/o being charged some bogus fee, irregardless of where it was purchased. That's what a warranty is for, be it a car, blower, whatever.
I'm with you....fight it on principle. You're in the right.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> IMO, the fact you registered it with Ariens online makes the dealers fee to register again totally bogus.
> To those who say no big deal you got charged the fee because you didn't buy it there, here's a ? for you. If the new vehicle you just bought needs warranty work done & you brought it to a dealer you didn't buy from, would you be OK with the dealer charging you a fee because you didn't buy from him? I'm pretty sure you'd be singing a different then. So why is this any different? Warranty work should be done at any authorized Ariens dealer w/o being charged some bogus fee, irregardless of where it was purchased. That's what a warranty is for, be it a car, blower, whatever.
> I'm with you....fight it on principle. You're in the right.



I agree...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

My thoughts are Ariens needs to take ownership of a problem when one develops. This is true if it's mechanical issue or a customer perception matter, which is related to customer satisfaction. I define it as how customers generally view or feel about services and products. 

When a dealer abuses or otherwise transgresses the authorized dealer agreement morally or legally the company that granted the dealer status must take action. Failure to do so compromises the customer perception of that company. No company wants poor perception, and low satisfaction. But that's exactly what happens. 

When jenebo posted this issue here it must have been with a big sigh. He was treated like a second class customer from an Ariens dealer that is supposed to resolve Ariens product problems, and Ariens told him to deal with it. What do you think of his perception of Ariens as company was then? I can't speak for him of course, but I can tell you what I thought. Jenebo's experience reinforced my perceptions of Ariens relationships with it's dealers. Others that have issues
like Jenbos as well as mine will add to the snowball further tarnishing Ariens good name.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> (post deleted)



A 2014 new from the box ARIENS that runs for 5 min and dies, runs for 5 min and dies….

I think the lesson here is DON"T BUY AN ARIENS.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

If it was registered already, then you should not have to pay a registration fee. If it is still under warranty, then the dealer should perform the warranty service.
I don't understand this at all.
Is there some strange clause in the warranty that allows them to do this? 
Wish you the best, and hope you continue to fight it.
The money is peanuts, but the principle is huge. JMO.

I just want to add that I am very surprised and disappointed with the response you received from Ariens. Let us know if someone over there wakes up and reimburses you. Very bad business policy on the part of Ariens.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry but I would have walked and would never go back for any reason.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

There once was a Honda OPE dealer in these parts who was pulling that kind of crap. He is no longer a Honda OPE dealer. Rumour has it that Honda pulled his dealership. I believe it.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Runner50 said:


> IMO, the fact you registered it with Ariens online makes the dealers fee to register again totally bogus.
> To those who say no big deal you got charged the fee because you didn't buy it there, here's a ? for you. If the new vehicle you just bought needs warranty work done & you brought it to a dealer you didn't buy from, would you be OK with the dealer charging you a fee because you didn't buy from him? I'm pretty sure you'd be singing a different tune then. So why is this any different? Warranty work should be done at any authorized Ariens dealer w/o being charged some bogus fee, irregardless of where it was purchased. That's what a warranty is for, be it a car, blower, whatever.
> I'm with you....fight it on principle. You're in the right.


Last time I checked I had to go to the dealership for the warranty repair. Another garage wouldn't even touch it if it had warranty issues. 

I'm wondering if the fee is to help pay for there time. I'm thinking ariens will flip the bill for the parts but not the labor. 
Some shops even have a pre-check charge. Where they charge for there time to look over the machine and see what is wrong before any parts are needed. I wouldn't like to look over someones machine tell them everything that is wrong and then get told they are getting it fixed elsewhere or ordering the parts themselves and putting them on.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

You should be able to take your machine to any authorized Ariens dealer for warranty repair.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> Last time I checked I had to go to the dealership for the warranty repair. Another garage wouldn't even touch it if it had warranty issues.
> 
> I'm wondering if the fee is to help pay for there time. I'm thinking ariens will flip the bill for the parts but not the labor.
> Some shops even have a pre-check charge. Where they charge for there time to look over the machine and see what is wrong before any parts are needed. I wouldn't like to look over someones machine tell them everything that is wrong and then get told they are getting it fixed elsewhere or ordering the parts themselves and putting them on.


I never said anything about taking it to a garage for warranty work. I said taking the vehicle to another dealer, other than the one where it was purchased. If you buy a Ford, you can take your vehicle to any Ford dealer you choose for warranty work. 
And there shouldn't be any fees involved. It's no different in this case.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Surge said:


> If it was registered already, then you should not have to pay a registration fee. If it is still under warranty, then the dealer should perform the warranty service.
> I don't understand this at all.
> Is there some strange clause in the warranty that allows them to do this?
> Wish you the best, and hope you continue to fight it.
> ...


I'd be surprised if there was anything in the warranty clause that allowed the dealer to do this. It's just a **** poor move by a dealer I'd avoid in the future. And no doubt, not a good initial response from Ariens on the matter. If it were me, I'd definitely keep contacting Ariens, as it's likely a matter of getting through to the right person. But it's unfortunate it has to come to that, when it should have been addressed properly in the first place. 
Like you said, very bad business policy on their part.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> My thoughts are Ariens needs to take ownership of a problem when one develops. This is true if it's mechanical issue or a customer perception matter, which is related to customer satisfaction. I define it as how customers generally view or feel about services and products.
> 
> When a dealer abuses or otherwise transgresses the authorized dealer agreement morally or legally the company that granted the dealer status must take action. Failure to do so compromises the customer perception of that company. No company wants poor perception, and low satisfaction. But that's exactly what happens.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

When I was looking to buy new before the beginning of last season, I researched and was basically a coin toss between Toro and Ariens. After reading this post I am sooooo glad I got Toro. Also because of this thread I won't be buying any Ariens products in the future. See how Ariens dropped the ball here? I will also tell my friends who are in the market regarding this....hence more future lost sales. Stupid move on Ariens part. 
btw I wouldnt let this go until you get resolved either. It isnt the money, as has been said.... 
Good luck and please keep us updated. 

Wayne


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wayne,
If your friends decide to buy a Toro over Ariens based on this thread, I'd say that's rather stupid. Enjoy that made in Mexico blower. I'll take an Ariens any day over the new Toros.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Although I absolutely agree that the dealer should not have charged $30 for warranty work and that Ariens handled the situation poorly (I would start to contact executives at Ariens personally), I can see why he chose to do so.

From his perspective, the OP, who he had never seen before and had bought his blower from a big box store, walks in to his small business and asks for some warranty work to be done. So, from his perspective, the OP has already shown loyalty to a giant corporation against which he has to "compete" and will probably go back to them because they offer a better price than he could possibly on many items (although the purchase of the snow blower itself could have been the same price).

Then considering the fact that most manufacturers pays a lower labor rate to the dealer for warranty work. And, since the parts come from the manufacturer, the dealership can't earn its usual markup on the cost of parts either, why wouldn't the dealer want to make up some of the cash he lost on the sale, labor, and parts that will go into the repair?

I know that many small dealerships in my area do not accept warranty work on machines bought at any of the big box stores, probably for the reasons I stated above. And, although it was probably a poor choice for the dealer to charge $30 and for Ariens to back him up, at least he took it.

With all of that said, I personally would have paid the $30 fee and had the repair done, and in the future I would have never walked in to that shop again. However, I can understand why he chose to charge me the $30. It's just another example of how small businesses are struggling to compete against all of these big corporations.


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Wayne,
> If your friends decide to buy a Toro over Ariens based on this thread, I'd say that's rather stupid. Enjoy that made in Mexico blower. I'll take an Ariens any day over the new Toros.


To each is own. This isnt a Toro vs Ariens thread....its a thread based on crappy service from Ariens. Based on crappy service I wouldnt care if Ariens put Honda to shame...they simply wouldnt get my business. 

Will see how the mexican blower works...so far so good....OLE!!!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Smolenski7, I believe you have hit the crux of the matter right in the bittersweet spot. The implications of free trade have been and even still are far reaching for all businesses. 

Did Ariens consider the implications to smaller dealers when they put the product in the big box stores? Does any company when fighting for market share? Survival? 

I'm not at all sure loyalty enters the picture here. It is simply a matter of a persons right to warranty work as prescribed in warranty paperwork. 

Loyalty is something that is cultivated, perhaps satisfaction with the warranty work and the way you are treated would help the dealer steal the business back from the big box store. The small dealer has to work, and yes even compete to earn loyalty.

Wayne 361, You, your friends, and anyone who reads this tread would be at a decided disadvantage if purchasing decisions are made solely on the basis of what is said here. I don't wish to patronize you but I will say this. I know Toro is a fine company and your blower will serve you long and well. I gotta tell you though I also believe Ariens is fine company, with fine blowers. They at times though may not have a handle on things as well as they would like too, so does every other company, including Toro.


----------



## Wayne361 (Jan 19, 2013)

@Doc thanks for a great reply....some people go on the attack needlessly and it illustrates their lack of integrity.....so your reply is refreshing to say the least. 
It is not a Toro, Ariens, or any brand thread...it is about customer service (or lack of thereof). If Toro pulls this crap guess what? I wont buy Toro or Ariens again....used in a screaming good deal sure...but never new. I have gotten great customer service for other products I own and for that reason I am a loyal consumer. Conversely I have a few companies I wont deal with. Its not "stupid" it is me exercising my right of which company I choose to support or not support with my money that I earn. I understand some are loyal to a fault, some are very forgiving....I am not so much in terms of customer service. I own my own business and customer service is absolutely key, especially in these economic times. Its often a very fine line between whether you keep or lose a customer. As such, Ariens is plugged into this fact....the fact they dont act on this knowledge is what loses customers...bottom line. Maybe I'm a "tough love" consumer....again...thats my right. 
I sincerely hope the OP gets this resolved and Ariens steps up and makes things right for the customer...it would be "stupid" for them not to.

Wayne


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

docfletcher said:


> Did Ariens consider the implications to smaller dealers when they put the product in the big box stores? Does any company when fighting for market share? Survival?


Personally, I was surprised to find out that I can purchase any Ariens at Home Depot or online that I want. That really shows that Ariens wants market share. I assume that they justified this (ironically enough for this thread) to their dealers that they will still make their money on repairs instead of sales. My guess, especially since an Ariens at HD, online, or at the dealership is the same price, is that there is not much of a margin on the sale.

John Deere did it right. They are a major presence at Home Depot and Lowes, however, for those customers who want quality (a real John Deere) s/he has to walk through the doors of a JD Dealer. in that way, the dealer is still separate from the big box stores, JD still maintains their Americana image, and the dealer can make a few bucks on the sale and repair of their product.

Recently, I was disappointed that Snapper has now entered Walmart. Their CEO a number of years ago was applauded for saying no to Walmart. He wanted to maintain a brand image of quality, and being sold at Walmart was not inline with that image. Even the employees of the company agreed. Now, I can go down to my local Walmart and purchase a Snapper push mower. I wouldn't be surprised to see LT's and snow blowers next.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Home Depot online was aggressive with sales to compete with the likes of snowblowersdirect.com. 

What caught my eye was the pro28 with free ship and white glove delivery after the local dealer set it up. The kicker was it was the same price as the local dealer and the set up and delivery were free. If that were not enough, you always had the Home Depots 30 day return policy.

I would think that would be true with the Deere and Cub Cadet stuff as well.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wayne361 said:


> @Doc thanks for a great reply....some people go on the attack needlessly and it illustrates their lack of integrity.....so your reply is refreshing to say the least.
> 
> I sincerely hope the OP gets this resolved and Ariens steps up and makes things right for the customer...it would be "stupid" for them not to.
> 
> Wayne


I'm assuming you're referring to my remark of stupid, so I'll address it. First of all, it wasn't a personal attack. It was meant exactly the same way your last sentence in your above post was meant. Just as Ariens would be "stupid" to not make things right in this instance, it would be stupid to base a decision on buying a blower based on a single thread you read on the internet. No? Making a stupid decision to do something doesn't necessarily make a person stupid. It's just a poor choice that EVERYONE does at some point in their lives & hopefully we learn from it. Show me a person who says he/she isn't guilty of doing something stupid & I'll show you a liar.
As for your remark about lack of integrity, well, if you want to PRETEND to know me based on a comment I made that you took entirely the wrong way, so be it. I certainly won't lose any sleep over it. Ole.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wayne361 said:


> @Doc thanks for a great reply....some people go on the attack needlessly and it illustrates their lack of integrity.....so your reply is refreshing to say the least.
> It is not a Toro, Ariens, or any brand thread...it is about customer service (or lack of thereof). If Toro pulls this crap guess what? I wont buy Toro or Ariens again....used in a screaming good deal sure...but never new. I have gotten great customer service for other products I own and for that reason I am a loyal consumer. Conversely I have a few companies I wont deal with. Its not "stupid" it is me exercising my right of which company I choose to support or not support with my money that I earn. I understand some are loyal to a fault, some are very forgiving....I am not so much in terms of customer service. I own my own business and customer service is absolutely key, especially in these economic times. Its often a very fine line between whether you keep or lose a customer. As such, Ariens is plugged into this fact....the fact they dont act on this knowledge is what loses customers...bottom line. Maybe I'm a "tough love" consumer....again...thats my right.
> I sincerely hope the OP gets this resolved and Ariens steps up and makes things right for the customer...it would be "stupid" for them not to.
> 
> Wayne



I couldn't agree with you more concerning Customer Service. It's VERY important & unfortunately sorely lacking with a lot of companies today. Having your own business, you obviously know how important that is.
What I don't understand is how you are so quick to judge Ariens & make a blanket statement of "crappy customer service" based on this single thread. I mean seriously, do you think that's being fair to them?
I think we all agree Ariens is a pretty big company & I still feel if the OP had talked to the right person when he contacted them, they would have taken care of it. I've found at times that's all it takes when dealing with a large company. It's disappointing they didn't do it initially, but I'm not going to write off ANY company based on a single thread I read on the internet. In my mind THAT would be stupid of me. And let's face it, there could be more to this story than were getting. After all, this is the internet where everything you read must be true.  Or maybe not. Not to mention the fact if this dealer hadn't pulled the crap he did, this thread wouldn't exist.
I don't have blind loyalty to any company, but like you, I am loyal to ones that have good products & have treated me well in the past. And if that changes in some point in time, I'll spend my money elsewhere.
Finally Wayne, say what you will about Ariens to your friends, but one thing you can't deny. They still make their blowers in this country & have kept jobs here. Can you say the same about Toro & your made in Mexico blower? Nope. Apparently that simple fact has been lost on you or maybe it just doesn't matter. So you're going to judge Ariens because of this one thread. OK. Well, despite this thread, Ariens loyalty of keeping jobs here matters a LOT to me & plenty of other people who are sick of seeing jobs lost in this country. Being a business owner yourself, I'm sure you can appreciate that. Ole.


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

I wanted to keep this posted updated with the phone conversation that I had with 2 Ariens representatives today. In my last talk with Ariens, they pointed me to the manager of technical services as my next point of contact. I spoke with this gentleman today who again assured me that there is nothing they can do as they do not define business practices of their dealers. I asked him they have to have some sort of contract with the dealers i.e with hourly rates, and he said they do not and the rates can range from $50-$95/hour on shop labor. I told him that I cannot believe that a dealer is able to charge Ariens whatever they want for warranty labor (I called the BS flag in a nice way over this fact), he assured me again that Ariens does not tell dealers how to do business. I brought up the buying a new Ford and bringing it to any Ford dealership other than the one it was purchased at, and he agreed that you can do that with cars. I asked him if he was directly in charge of setting up relations with dealers, and he responded he was not but could put me in contact with the regional Midwest representative, which he did.

I spoke to a lady this time and she was really of no help as I re-explained my situation to her. She iterated the same to me as did others that "Ariens policy does not dictate what a dealer charges or does." I told her that even though its a policy does not make it right. I don't believe she was directly in charge of setting up dealers and she said she would pass my information on to another person who was directly in relations with the authorized dealer that I am having my work done at. I told her that I would speak to whomever can change the policy or make a difference even if that person is the VP or President of Ariens.

I am awaiting the next person to contact me...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Lets take this a step further. Your closest dealer has decided you need to fork over $30.00 for warranty work. Your 2nd closest dealer has heard of this and he in turn decided to institute the same fee. The 3rd closest, etc etc. Perhaps one or more of these decides $35.00 is more fitting because working on your machine means he can't be working on one of his real customers, or whatever other rational he dreams up.

Maybe now you have no dealer within driving range. Or worse still, you have no way to transport your blower.

The Ariens people you spoke with have exposed a flaw in marketing strategy. 
They have no or little control of the dealers. That would suggest vendors as well.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Very interesting information. Thanks for updating us. Many times we never hear the final outcome of these sort of problems.
Boy, after reading this I am going to do all I can to keep my snow thrower working as long as possible. Buying a "new" snow thrower does not excite me in the least now. 
If I knew ahead of time that I might have to pay additional "fees" for obtaining service while under warranty, then I would not purchase that thrower, unless every maker had the same conditions. This fact should be made very clear to a customer in the warranty contract, IMO. Does anyone have a link to the warranty agreement? I have tried but have not been able to get a copy to read. I would like to compare some of these warranty agreements (Honda, Toro, Briggs, Ariens etc..). Guess I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is warranty link,

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/2011_Sno_Chore_Warranty_half_eng.pdf


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

I was kept being told that the fee MAY be a diagnostic fee, but wouldn't that be covered under labor? Here is an excerpt from their warranty packet:

"An authorized Ariens dealer (Ariens brand products), Gravely dealer (Gravely brand products), Parker dealer (Parker brand products), or Countax dealer (Countax brand products) will repair any defect in material or workmanship, and repair or replace any defective part, subject to the conditions, limitations and exclusions set forth herein. Such repair or replacement will be free of charge (labor and parts) to the original purchaser except as noted below."


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

What are the conditions "except as noted below" ?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*Ariens/warranty/loyalty*

Most big co's don't show loyalty to their customers anymore. They are all working on pennies, shaving off all aspects of their business to stay alive. When was the last time anyone got a raise. CEO's are doing OK. I have a 47 yr old Sears/Murray still working great, yeah i keep it going with some improvements. I changed the suicide clutch to a dead man clutch, it has John Deer auger bearings, modern ignition, anyway the Murray rubber drive was always superior to the Ariens' vulcanized rubber drive. I also have a 13 yr old Ford Ranger, and I an very happy with it. Now they are not going to make them anymore. Where is my company loyalty. Think I can keep the truck 47 years. Thanks for listening.
Sid


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Ariens does not consider Home Depot as competition to it's servicing dealers. So why do the dealers feel threatened by home depot?


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is the second part of the "except below"


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

jenebo said:


> Here is the second part of the "except below"


 
So if I read that correctly the engine is covered under a seperate warranty which is standard practice for the industry. What are the terms of the engine warranty?


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I just read that warranty. Thanks for the link!!
"Such repair or replacement will be free of charge (labor and parts) to the original purchaser except as noted below"
I am not a lawyer, but this seems rather simple. *Free of charge *It then says labor and parts, in brackets. It does not say that labor and parts are the only charges that are free. I would consider a registration fee to be a charge. As such I do not see why you would have to pay it, and Ariens should force any "authorized" dealer to perform the service for *free*.
Otherwise IMO this warranty is not worth the paper it is printed on. Or digitized on 

However, it looks like if the problem is in the engine, then the engine warranty covers it, and I will need to read that to see if its totally free or not. 

If the engine warranty is the same, then IMO the fee should not be charged.
Thanks to HJames for pointing out that exclusion.

I checked Briggs & Stratton, and it also states free of charge, with the owner being liable for transportation. Not sure what engine is in this snow thrower, but I would think that most engine makers would be forced to match warranties.


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

3 years on the AX engines


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

jenebo said:


> In my last talk with Ariens, they pointed me to the manager of technical services as my next point of contact.....I asked him if he was directly in charge of setting up relations with dealers, and he responded he was not but could put me in contact with the regional Midwest representative...



Keep going up the chain until you get what you want (and what is right).

I have a quick story to share that is fairly similar. About 7 or 8 years ago I bought my first HDTV and subscribed to Directv. They were just breaking away from TiVO at the time and were selling HD-DVR's complete with their own software. Well, needless to say the service and software was awful, to the point that I wanted all of my money back. To make this quick, the only way this happened was to write a letter to one of their VP's. One night I got a call from that VP apologizing for the problems and offering me a full refund for the faulty box (it was actually more than one) and monthly service.

I am now back with Directv and I love it. However, if I didn't go up that chain of command I would never have gotten back any of my money and I certainly would not be a customer today.

Keep going and keep us informed.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Up here in Canada, we have what is called Small Claims Court, to settle disputes under $5000. No lawyers required, although Ariens would be entitled to one because they are a corporation. You both get to argue your case in front of a judge and he/she decides who is right. Does the American justice system have a version of that?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh yes. I think it's up to $9000 and you can use a lawyer if you want but is not needed.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

The AX engine warranty says "without charge for parts and labor"
The Briggs engine warranty I have says without charge.
Not sure if there is a difference. But the wording of the Briggs engine warranty sounds better. In effect no charges.
The AX engine warranty specifically states parts and labor charges. I suppose that may be the opening for dealers to add "other" made up charges like the "registration" fee BS.
Not sure if that's the case, just my interpretation.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Oh yes. I think it's up to $9000 and you can use a lawyer if you want but is not needed.


Maybe if was mentioned to Ariens that the OP was considering that, they would back down and make it right. The warranty document clearly states "without charge" Where I come from, that means free.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

A few emails by various people quoting this thread as the reason they won't consider doing business with a company that allows dealers to charge for 'Free Warranty Coverage" may do wonders. 

Ariens Corporate : Contact Us

sending one now.....


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yikes, I shouldn't start out in a thread like this but i just can't resist. 

Ya know, until you've been on both sides of the counter.........but here's how it works: OEM's really can't dictate dealer policies or force them to do warranty repairs, cheerfully or otherwise. Some dealers make policies like the one in this thread that are guaranteed to irritate their customers, but if that's what they want to do, Ariens can't stop them. 

Box store warranty work is a delicate issue, and both dealer and customer need to consider their words and body lauguage if they expect to work together. Anyone comes into my store with the "you have to" attitude is asked to leave. _Ask _us for help with your problem however, and we're glad to take care of you. With no silly fees. Everything is a two way street. Courtesy, honesty, and respect. Even the simple decision whether or not to do business with one another is a choice that can be made by the dealer as well as the customer. Guys like the poster who simply on the basis of this thread, wants to start a crusade against the Ariens company is the kind of person I'd have a hard time doing business with.

The OP on the other hand can't be faulted by that dealer for buying at Home Depot when the dealer was charging a premium. In fact my hunch is that there's some price gouging going on here, because Ariens is still building and has models available to ship. But again, if the guy wants to raise his prices, that's up to him. I'm out of product and with March only 10 days away, I'm not looking to get any. Some of my customers are asking if I would still work on their machine if they get one somewhere else. Well of course we will. 

My advice to the OP is to let go of the incident and find another dealer that will get the thing going for you. Heck, bring it to my shop if you're not too far away. (I have an idea what the problem is) But continued calls to Ariens are only going to result in continued frustration. Shooting for some corporate policy change is simply not a realistic expectation. 

A word of caution: MOST box store "warranty" expectations are not actually warranty problems. Usually fuel problems, (customer), or quite frequently, incorrect set up, (box store or customer). A dealer can't file a claim for a product that was improperly set up by Home Depot, as set up is the responcibility of the selling retailer. Kind of what I meant before when I said that box store warranty is a delicate issue. 

But again in the OP's case, a dealer that reads his service bulletins would know that there is a problem on a limited number of those units where a wire is grounding out and killing the machine. And that is certainly a legitimate warranty issue. We only had one, but without the SB, it would have driven us nuts.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Earlier in the year I bought an Ariens hydro pro32 that didn't work out, but that's not the point. Home depot couldn't get the hydro pro line... I had to go to an authorized dealer to get that level machine.... Much the same as you can't buy a "real" John Deere at home depot. 

When you get your machine from home depot or lowes, it is assembled by a high school kid that is getting texts from his girlfriend every 30 seconds. That is a big part of the problem. 

Last point, even though you can device your car at any dealer, you definitely get treated better if you go back to the dealer that sold you the car.


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

FairfieldCT said:


> Earlier in the year I bought an Ariens hydro pro32 that didn't work out, but that's not the point. Home depot couldn't get the hydro pro line... I had to go to an authorized dealer to get that level machine.... Much the same as you can't buy a "real" John Deere at home depot.
> 
> When you get your machine from home depot or lowes, it is assembled by a high school kid that is getting texts from his girlfriend every 30 seconds. That is a big part of the problem.
> 
> Last point, even though you can device your car at any dealer, you definitely get treated better if you go back to the dealer that sold you the car.


 Good points. 

Truth is that all of the anger in this thread is really being misdirected towards the Ariens Company..

We have one snowblower with a simple problem.

We have one dealer who is simple minded.

And these guys want to re-enact the Salem Witch Trials because Ariens can't prevent that dealer from being an idiot. It's hilarious.


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Spike60 said:


> Good points.
> 
> Truth is that all of the anger in this thread is really being misdirected towards the Ariens Company..
> 
> ...


We are not here to burn down Ariens headquarters so please take those comments elsewhere. My post at first was my way of testing the waters to see if my thinking of what was right in my situation was warranted or was I just over-reacting. After that it is consumers inputting their opinion of what they would do, even doing due diligence of asking what the warranty explicitly states. That is exaclty what I was wanting/needing for this situation.

I am still moving forward with my talks with Ariens decision-makers up to and including Chief staff; after all it is their idea to run their company the way they do and I believe that I am owed an explanation of why I am charged the fee that I was in order to have warranty work done. I just will not rollover to something that I believe is wrong.

Spike60,
Your first post was actually quite interesting to read. Do you charge a fee in this situation? You don't have to post it here, PM if you want, but I would like to honestly know what a different dealers perspective is.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think the anger from the OP is that the warranty states "free of charge" and has no mention of (potential) dealer's registration fees in the fine print.

If Ariens can't force dealers to honor warranties FoC (Free of Charge), or the Big Box stores do a better job of setup, then they should at least include in warranty verbiage that the dealers are indie, and can set whatever fees they want to provide "FoC" warranty issues. For Ariens to include "FoC" and "Authorized dealer" in the warranty and then shrug when an Authorized Dealer tries to add a 'fee' is bull.
Fix the problem or change the warranty verbiage. Anything else is simply fraud.

/end of rant


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Spike60 said:


> Good points.
> 
> Truth is that all of the anger in this thread is really being misdirected towards the Ariens Company..
> 
> ...


The big box stores are much to blame. Here in CT we are loaded with the home depots and Lowes stores, but I go out of my way to patronize the small locally owned hardware stores and small power equipment retailers. The personalized service and long term valued relationship is very much worth the extra few pennies here and there. Bring the chain saw to Hemlock Hardware in Fairfield center and you just know Jimmy will have it perfectly tuned and sharpened every time. You know.... the place that has the big bulbed christmas lights and flexible flyer sleds... the perfect solution for your lawn problem or the right brickiest for your weber and the high school kid that carries everything to your car for you? Why would we ever want those kinds of places to go out of business?


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought my snow thrower from a dealer. I received excellent service, and an excellent deal, and I will return to his place to buy stuff that I could buy elsewhere. I also buy from a local hardware store in town whenever possible rather than go to Home Depot.
However, I did buy a high priced Honda lawnmower for $100 less at Home Depot rather than from a dealer, as no dealers were close by. When I needed some warranty service I took it to a dealer and they treated me very well and did not charge me any extra "fees". I think that is how the Arien's dealers should treat the OP. I was surprised they did not. Hopefully this will be resolved to the OPs satisfaction. I like the Ariens products and I would still consider buying them. But I am puzzled as to why they are allowed to add fees in this situation. I think it is wrong. JMHO. Not a witch hunt.


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

The problem that ariens has caused with selling at home depot is that their dealer network isnt very large and there are a ton of home depot's selling their equipment. I also patronize a local dealer as opposed to home depot. Simplicity's dealer network is much more accessible than ariens is but they are not available at big box stores. there are 13 simplicity dealers within an hour of me but only 2 real ariens dealers....did ariens alienate their dealers by going big box ?


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> The big box stores are much to blame. Here in CT we are loaded with the home depots and Lowes stores, but I go out of my way to patronize the small locally owned hardware stores and small power equipment retailers. The personalized service and long term valued relationship is very much worth the extra few pennies here and there. Bring the chain saw to Hemlock Hardware in Fairfield center and you just know Jimmy will have it perfectly tuned and sharpened every time. You know.... the place that has the big bulbed christmas lights and flexible flyer sleds... the perfect solution for your lawn problem or the right brickiest for your weber and the high school kid that carries everything to your car for you? Why would we ever want those kinds of places to go out of business?


I agree 100%!
Bruce


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Speaking of small hardware stores in CT, I just love Pfaus.
Every time I go in there I feel I am stepping back in time. Outstanding customer service!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Spike 60 raised some interesting points. I think mostly from a small business owners standpoint. I don't feel there is anything delicate about box store warranty's. Spike explains that "OEM's really can't dictate dealer policies or force them to do warranty repairs, cheerfully or otherwise " and that is true in the sense OEM's cant directly after the fact do so. No, that kind of persuasion should come way before (In this case Arien's) the the dealer gets the right to sell the line. This is where OEM can establish some requirements from the the prospective dealer, which will determine if they will get the line. That's just good business, no surprises after the fact. 

The dealer can say never mind, I don't want your line, your requirements are to much a burden on the way I run my business. The OEM's run the risk of having trouble getting dealers if requirements are to burdensome. OEM's that fear that scenario have flaws in the business model at some level that must be addressed. 

I dislike the words dictate and control because those words are a toxic nemesis for forming solid business relationships.

That's my take. I'm not a business, I don't really know about business and do not profess any specific knowledge or prowess dealing in such. My background is large corporate service. So my opinion is worth the price charged.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

*Not From Salem*

Ariens warranty document says free of charge. If you buy one of our machines and something goes wrong, we will make it right. Free Of Charge. It doesn't say"only if you buy one of our machines from dealer X."
A warranty is a contract that you enter into with, in this case, Ariens when you purchase their product. If they can't keep a rein on their dealers, then they should start stating that in their warranty contract, but unless and until they do, they are legally and honour bound to stand behind that contract.
I bought from a dealer. I didn't even consider buying from a big box, mostly to avoid a hoo haw like the one this thread is discussing. But a contract is a contract folks.
JMHO


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Most of the warranties Ive ever read say "covered when purchased from an authorized dealer". Home Depot is an Ariens authorized dealer. I dont think they get sticky enough to say that HD is authorized only for certain models. Either they are or they arent.

At that point, the Ariens I bought from HD should be able to go to Knights Inc right down the street in Orange CT to get fixed under warranty. Knights shouldnt (and Im pretty sure they WOULDNT) charge me $30.00 to work on it, register it, whatever.

I think it comes down more to the dealers reputation and attitude than the what the warranty reads or how Ariens runs their business.

Look at it like a car.....I bought my car brand new in Virginia. Went to a dealer for the same brand up here in CT and they outright told me it doesnt matter where I bought it, they are an authorized dealer and servicer and my car is under factory warranty. Period.

I would contact Ariens in the context of complaining about their dealer. But let Ariens deal with them whatever way they see fit. If they dont want to deal with them (as it sounds like from the OP of this thread), go to a different dealer if possible, or vote with your wallet the next time you need a new snowblower.


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I stand by my comments and I'll keep them right here thank you. I think they are right on target. 

I do NOT think you are over-reacting in any way to that insulting $30 fee. I'd feel exactly as you do. But trying to get your pound of flesh from Ariens is where I think you and your supporting cast are misguided. The fee happy dealer is not an Ariens employee running a company store who can be fired for being a jerk. We are all "independent dealers". As far as Ariens addressing that fee with the dealer, the dealer's response will be along the lines of: We didn't charge the customer for the repair. We simply charged him our standard registration fee for customers/units not purchased from us to enroll them in our data base or whatever. Yeah, it's a play on words, but that's how he'll get around it. (English language is a wonderful thing) And there's nothing Ariens or any OEM can do about a policy like that. And that's my main point. Most of you guys really don't know the parameters involved here. 

It is not at all uncommon for a customer to contact a company because of a dispute with a dealer. The customer service reps are trained to lend a sympathetic ear, but that's about all they can do. Kind of give you a back rub. That fee, if you paid it, is between you and the dealer. Ariens may choose to address this in some way. But the most common solution is to direct the customer to another dealer who will take care of the problem. I get some of those referrals myself. But you will not be able to effect a change in corporate policy here. 

Let's have some more fun with words: A dealer may be authorized to do warranty repairs, but that is not the same as being required to do them. We are generally an "unlisted" dealer, and opt out of all mass retail service programs because the aggravation greatly outweighs the benefits.To state that all retailers must do warranty repairs ignores the obvious: Home Depot is not even required or expected to repair the units they sell, let alone repair units sold by others. But playing with words really doesn't make the whole thing work does it? It only works if most of the parties involved choose to look past all of that silliness. I say most, because not everyone will choose to play along. And like it or not, the environment that some of you seek where the OEM can force everyone to play by the rules as you guys see them, does not, and will not exist. 

And to answer your last question, no way would I charge a fee like that. I hate fees and surcharges that find their way to the bottom of a bill, and I in turn would never do that to my customers. I get a kick out of dealers defending fees like "shop supplies". I mean, where does it stop? Do I charge more in the winter cause I've got the heat on? How about a ramp fee, if the customer uses our ramps to unload his machine when he brings it in? Silly examples, but they drive home the point. 

BTW, did you get that unit fixed yet? 





jenebo said:


> We are not here to burn down Ariens headquarters so please take those comments elsewhere. My post at first was my way of testing the waters to see if my thinking of what was right in my situation was warranted or was I just over-reacting. After that it is consumers inputting their opinion of what they would do, even doing due diligence of asking what the warranty explicitly states. That is exaclty what I was wanting/needing for this situation.
> 
> I am still moving forward with my talks with Ariens decision-makers up to and including Chief staff; after all it is their idea to run their company the way they do and I believe that I am owed an explanation of why I am charged the fee that I was in order to have warranty work done. I just will not rollover to something that I believe is wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

That's a good post Spike. I'd like you to know I do understand your points and they are well taken. This is America and we all still chime in and call it just like we see it. . 

Ariens Home Depot online sales are fulfilled by dealers, set up by them and delivered by them. How does that work Spike? How does HD compensate the dealers for their time doing this. Why don't dealers that object to this stand up, shake their fist at Ariens saying they will not be part and parcel of HD snow blower sales?

You see I believe a rift anywhere within the OEM organization starting at the top, down to the vendors who make and supply the parts, the OEM business has to be the catalyst of the making of a fix. 

The customer will always perceive the OEM as culpable.


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ariens is the only company I know of that includes dealers in the box store business, and I give them credit for doing so. That's why in the case of Ariens products, we will do warranty work on the HD units. 

How the program works is simple. Customer orders unit online and pays HD for the unit. (Not Ariens or the dealers.) Ariens ships the unit to the dealer and pays us a fee to set up and deliver the unit to the customer. Customer signs a delivery receipt which we fax to Ariens for payment. 

Dealers and Ariens select zip codes that determine the area the dealer will service. Usually a 15 mile radius, but in our case a little bigger since it's pretty rural here with greater distance between dealers. 





docfletcher said:


> That's a good post Spike. I'd like you to know I do understand your points and they are well taken. This is America and we all still chime in and call it just like we see it. .
> 
> Ariens Home Depot online sales are fulfilled by dealers, set up by them and delivered by them. How does that work Spike? How does HD compensate the dealers for their time doing this. Why don't dealers that object to this stand up, shake their fist at Ariens saying they will not be part and parcel of HD snow blower sales?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

the problem being is that with HD selling ariens at a much higher clip than a normal dealer and HD not having a service department. If I was a ariens dealer who was flooded with units from HD that werent setup properly I wouldnt want to service them free of charge either. It costs money to run a service department properly.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Dealers are paid for their time servicing. I have not seen anyone here say their HD blower was not set up correct. They may have got a lemon and the machine replaced though. If you bought the machine and set it up wrong yourself the warranty won't cover that. 

If I were a dealer I would expect to make money on the backside when the machine is out of warranty. All those HD machines coming back to me for service, all because I set em up, delivered them and shown the customer how to use them. 

While in warranty I fixed and serviced their machines in six sigma fashion making them happy customers for life.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's sad that a experience like this, sours your experience with an otherwise great machine.

Granted, these dealers are independent, but they are the face to the company, that most ill only see.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

*uot*



docfletcher said:


> Dealers are paid for their time servicing. *I have not seen anyone here say their HD blower was not set up correct.* They may have got a lemon and the machine replaced though. If you bought the machine and set it up wrong yourself the warranty won't cover that.
> 
> If I were a dealer I would expect to make money on the backside when the machine is out of warranty. All those HD machines coming back to me for service, all because I set em up, delivered them and shown the customer how to use them.
> 
> While in warranty I fixed and serviced their machines in six sigma fashion making them happy customers for life.


Really???? I've been a member for 5 months and I can't even count how many new members have joined because they have "x" problem(normally standard setup procedure). At least 50% of the "problems" that Ariens warranty service is dealing with are probably associated with improper setup.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes but improper set up by who? Most of the problems I've seen here have nothing to do with actual set up. 

I have not been on the board as long as you so if I'm wrong... Fine I stand corrected. 

My machine came from a dealer and it was not set up correctly. Twice!


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> *Yes but improper set up by who?* Most of the problems I've seen here have nothing to do with actual set up.
> 
> I have not been on the board as long as you so if I'm wrong... Fine I stand corrected.
> 
> My machine came from a dealer and it was not set up correctly. Twice!


 
Honestly......Box stores and Dealers. Those who have received and assembled the blowers themselves have no complaints...If you want something done right.....


----------



## EuroStyle (Dec 5, 2013)

Its a shame to read things like this.....when a local dealer pulls a crappy move like this, it only drives buyers to the Big Box stores that actually survive on Customer Service. Then, the independent dealers complain that people only want to buy a the Home Depots of the world. 

I live in a small town, but in a fairly suburban area, and always try to support the local small business. That being said, try to really take advantage of me and you'll never get another dollar from me....


By the way, I did buy from my local dealer instead of Home Depot as the price was the same and when I spoke the dealer they agreed to deliver it for free...and the first time I used it in a storm all sorts of bolts popped off, which means even a good local dealer can assemble something sloppily.

Sean


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

UPDATE:
I FINALLY got through the correct person at Ariens (I would love to mention his name and/or title here, but I won't). This gentleman first of all agreed with me that it was a crappy way to do business, and they are in the process of re-writing the agreements with dealers and he said that the charge I saw with my local dealer will be changed (hopefully; time will tell). He also said Ariens is going to cut me a check for $31.80, which is what I had to pay the dealer. I told him that hearing about dealer agreements change was enough for me but he insisted on re-paying me.

By the way, i did finally get my blower back (after I called them to ask if it was done as they did not call me like they said). It turns out it was a faulty fuel control valve that was not opening all the way (10 days to fix this by the way). Got the blower back just in time as it is now snowing outside and can't wait to get home and fire it up.

Thanks for all the comments on this thread. It's unfortunate that this one dealer may be the cause for stricter dealer standards, because there are dealers out there that have a strong customer focus already without Ariens having to bring the gavel down on them.

Whew, I need a beer. Cheers


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice to see Ariens taking ownership of the issue. This go's a long way to restoring my faith and trust with the Ariens brand.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

*Excellent!!!*
Makes me feel much better about Ariens. 
Sorry you had to go through so much, but thanks a lot for keeping everyone informed about the bad, and the good responses. Very helpful and informative.


----------



## madmedic22 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am happy to hear that you found the right person, jenebo. I was with you all the way (this last 30 minutes, anyway) it took me to read through the thread. 

While I understand completely where most previous posters are coming from, one idea in particular stood out to me, and made me feel the need to comment.

I'm curious where one would get the idea that an unhappy customer or two could not affect change in corporate policy? If you believe this, it's because you have never been anywhere near the top of a big corporation. I've never been in a high-level position, but I spent a lot of time in the Army, working with everyone from the lowest Private to the 1- or 2-star Generals. When a Captain, Lieutenant Colonel, Colonel, or General get a complaint in their box from ANYONE, you can bet your bottom dollar it is addressed. If it matters, and can make a leader or an institution look bad, something WILL be changed. Why does this matter in the context of this issue? Because, since the advent of open journalism in the US Military, they've become a corporation with public relations concerns. Being an all-volunteer force, they need to maintain a certain image with the public.

This is the same with OEM companies/corporations. If you get to the right person/people, you WILL affect change if there is any merit to your concern. It's one of two things for this not to happen: Either you're rich enough, and you don't want additional customers, or you're going to drive your name into the dirt, because sure as heck if it happened to one customer, it will happen to another. And another.

I worked for Boss Snowplow many years ago, helping out with the R&D department. Everything we were concerned with was customer-driven. Yes, there were advancements we were testing, but they were things customers had suggested/inquired about/complained were not good enough. There's a reason Boss is still considered one of the best snowplow makers in the business, and it's not because they ignore their customers. Yes, as with all companies, I'm sure you can find some people with bad experiences that weren't resolved to their satisfaction, but I will venture a guess that they either 1. Didn't follow up the way jenebo did, or I would, or 2. They had a self-inflicted issue or a true non-issue.

Please, know that I mean no offense to anyone, but I really do not like to see people advised to let it go because they can't change anything. If your business will not allow one customer to change a faulty policy, you may do good business, but you will never do great business. Again, faulty policy. I would fully expect what jenebo received at the end of his quest with Ariens, or I would not do business with them again; I see many here as well as most people I know are the same.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree, great job jenebo. I'm glad that you took it up the cooperate ladder until you were satisfied. You were in the right, you knew it, and most of us knew it too.

Think of it this way, we would all still have an English accent if we took the advice of some and just sit by and not fight for what we believe is right. It's what makes us American.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

If it were me I would have brought the darn thing back to HD and gotten my money back (Though I would not have bought it there in the first place), let them deal with it. 

You see I learned a long time ago that I can't have something brake down in the work that we do. I need my tools and equipment to work when I need them. It is too much of a hassle to deal with equipment to buy from a place that does not service it. We buy our power equipment from the same dealer. Whether its a circular saw, chainsaw, leaf blower or snow blower. They know we buy there, they treat us right, they fix our stuff (sometimes on the spot) and sometimes we get a super deal. 

It is a good feeling to know when something needs to be fixed that you can bring it to "your guy" and he will take care of you. It is all about relationships. You can save your $50-100 dollars on a piece of equipment, if it does not work and you can't get good service how much grief and aggravation has it cost you!!! Crazy to buy stuff like that at Home Depot, it will come back to haunt you, maybe not this time but for sure down the road with something else if you get in the habit of bottom dollar buying.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

ilucas said:


> If it were me I would have brought the darn thing back to HD and gotten my money back (Though I would not have bought it there in the first place), let them deal with it.
> 
> You see I learned a long time ago that I can't have something brake down in the work that we do. I need my tools and equipment to work when I need them. It is too much of a hassle to deal with equipment to buy from a place that does not service it. We buy our power equipment from the same dealer. Whether its a circular saw, chainsaw, leaf blower or snow blower. They know we buy there, they treat us right, they fix our stuff (sometimes on the spot) and sometimes we get a super deal.
> 
> It is a good feeling to know when something needs to be fixed that you can bring it to "your guy" and he will take care of you. It is all about relationships. You can save your $50-100 dollars on a piece of equipment, if it does not work and you can't get good service how much grief and aggravation has it cost you!!! Crazy to buy stuff like that at Home Depot, it will come back to haunt you, maybe not this time but for sure down the road with something else if you get in the habit of bottom dollar buying.


I buy from dealers whenever possible for the reasons you stated. 
But there are times when you need something and only HD has it, or dealers are over charging due to high demand and lack of supply. Or dealers are too far away from where you live. When that happens you should still be able to have any warranty work performed by an authorized dealer per your warranty contract without being charged extra for the work, or given any sort of hassle. That will help the customer, and help to establish a good relationship that is likely to bring that customer back to the dealer. Both benefit from that sort of relationship.
JMO.


----------



## Spike60 (Feb 18, 2014)

jenebo said:


> UPDATE:
> I FINALLY got through the correct person at Ariens (I would love to mention his name and/or title here, but I won't). This gentleman first of all agreed with me that it was a crappy way to do business, and they are in the process of re-writing the agreements with dealers and he said that the charge I saw with my local dealer will be changed (hopefully; time will tell). He also said Ariens is going to cut me a check for $31.80, which is what I had to pay the dealer. I told him that hearing about dealer agreements change was enough for me but he insisted on re-paying me.
> 
> By the way, i did finally get my blower back (after I called them to ask if it was done as they did not call me like they said). It turns out it was a faulty fuel control valve that was not opening all the way (10 days to fix this by the way). Got the blower back just in time as it is now snowing outside and can't wait to get home and fire it up.
> ...


 I figured that they would address that silly $30 registration fee in some way. That's great that they did that. It will be interesting to see if anything different turns up in the dealer agreement. If it does, I'll bring this thread back up and share it with you guys. 

I have no issue with "the gavel coming down" as most dealers would never treat customers that way to begin with. So rules to address that behavior are not something that I would object to. But still, for the dealers who want to be morons, some will still find a way to do it. 

I hope your blower gives you no further problems and that you enjoyed that beer!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm glad to see that Ariens stepped up to the plate and agreed to make this right. I kind of figured they would all along. I wonder how successful Jenebo's quest would have been, if his blower had been built on the other side of the world. Kind of makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

I received a check the other day for the reimbursement of the fee I incurred. Along with the check, I received a letter that thought I would like to pass along an excerpt:

"I appreciate you bringing this to our attention and assure you we will look to rectify this type of dealer behavior in the future. This type of fee by a dealer does not any way represent the culture or Core Values of the Ariens Company."

If anyone else runs into a fee like I ran into, please PM me and I will pass along the representative's contact information that took care of my situation.

Jay


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread with an update as I heard more about the local dealer that I dealt with this last winter. My buddies neighbor was looking at an Ariens and he told his neighbor of my story. He went to this local dealer looked and asked about their service on machines not from them. Now the local dealer WILL NOT even work on machines not purchased from them even with a "registration" fee. It's too bad as this dealer sells some nice brand lawn and garden equipment that I would choose to buy. Not giving them my business though.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's sad, that they have taken this position.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

If they have so much work that they can't handle, I'd think servicing the machines they sold as a priority would be reasonable. If they've got service guys cleaning windows in the store because the don't have enough work, that's a different story.


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

Moral of the story, dont buy a blower from Home Depot.

I just bought a new Ariens blower from the local small engine shop, also bought a Ariens mower from them 5 years ago, buy replacement parts from them and have had my old Craftsman blower serviced there. I paid the same $ for my blower as HD charges, and HD could give a Rats Behind about servicing it, so why buy from a big box store???

What sucks is they have so many people using their repair service, they are always backlogged, currently at 3 weeks. 

So I can see some of these shops giving customers who actually bought equipment from them priority.


----------

